# هام جدا........ارجو من الجميع المشاركة...للضرورة القصوى



## الفلسطيني الحر (19 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:"من كان في حاجة اخيه كان الله في حاجته".صدق رسول الله
الى جميع الاعضاء والمشرفين والزوار الكرام (جميعا بلا استثناء).....للدعاء والتضرع لله تعالى
كي يمن بالشفاء العاجل للطالب :"جعفر دغلس" 
طالب الهندسة الكيميائية في جامعة النجاح الوطنية___نابلس__فلسطين 
الذي يحبه ويعرفه جميع طلاب الهندسة في جامعة النجاح الوطنية ، جعفر...ذاك الشاب المجتهد الخلوق
الذي يقدم المساعدة والعون لجميع الطلاب.....يحبه اساتذته وزملاؤه وكل من عرفه............
جعفر كان في طريقه لبيته ليلا بعد زيارته لصديقه المريض,ولكنه هذه المرة لم يدخل البيت كعادته بابتسامته الهادئة..فقد كان عملاء الاحتلال ينتظرونه امام بيته وما ان وصل امام بيته _حتى وقع ما لم يتوقعه احد_...الرصاص الغادر يطلق وبكثافة نحو جسده الطاهر وبقي ينزف امام اهله وذويه ,,,,,اكثر من ربع ساعة,,,حتى استطاعت سيارة الاسعاف الوصول للمكان ونقله لاحد المستشفيات في المدينه,
وفي المستشفى بقي في غرفة العناية المكثفة اكثر من اربعين ساعة واخذ اكثر من_ 45 وحدة دم_
وللاسف لم تنجح احسن مستشفى في نابلس بعلاجه مما اجبر المستشفى على نقله الى داخل فلسطين المحتلة _ما يسمى تل ابيب_ وهناك مازال منذ 4 ايام.....
وحدثت له عملية جراحية خطيرة -نجحت بفضل الله-
.........الا أن اخر خبر وصلني الان(الساعة9 مساءا_الثلاثاء):ان درجت حرارته وصلت الى 
__40 درجة مئوية___ ووضعه الصحي خطير للغاية!!!!!!!!!
((((لذلك اسالكم بالله ان تدعوا له بالشفاء العاجل وان تجعلو كل صاحب دين وايمان ان يدعو له,,,وليشارككم الدعاء...والداتكمووالديكموالاجداد............. )))))
اناشدكم الله ان تدعوا له الان...الان ...الان ...لانه _بين الحياة والموت_
وارجو التفاعل وتثبيت الموضوع ان امكن للضرورة القصوى......وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## amroo1982 (19 ديسمبر 2006)

ربنا يشفيه يارب


----------



## علاء الهدي (20 ديسمبر 2006)

اللهم أشفيه وخفف آلامه .


----------



## الفلسطيني الحر (20 ديسمبر 2006)

ااامييين
وشكرا لكم


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 ديسمبر 2006)

امين 
ونسمع عنه الاخبار الحسنة


----------



## محمد حمزه (20 ديسمبر 2006)

اللهم إشفه وعافه من كل سقم يا رحمن الدنيا والآخرة هو وجميع مرضى المسلمين آمين آمين يارب العالمين


----------



## احمد محمود ونس (21 ديسمبر 2006)

انشاء اللة يشفى ويكون بصحة جيدة


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (21 ديسمبر 2006)

شافاه الله وعافاه 
هكذا يستهدفون فى المقام الاول كل من له صلة بالهندسة والكيمياء 
نرجوا الاطمئنان عليه


----------



## الفلسطيني الحر (22 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم
(والحمد لله) .....جعفر *بدا يتحسن*


----------



## الفلسطيني الحر (24 ديسمبر 2006)

صور الاخ جعفر دغلس
هذا الرابط((موقع الكتلة الاسلامية-جامعة النجاح)) 
http--www.islamic-block.net-2006-jaffer.php

وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## العلم للإيمان (25 ديسمبر 2006)

طه محمد قال:


> بارك الله فيكم
> (والحمد لله) .....جعفر *بدا يتحسن*



الحمد لله ...
اللهم اشف مرضانا
اللهم ارحم موتانا


----------



## habloon (17 مارس 2007)

اللهم اشفيه يارب


----------



## alshangiti (18 مارس 2007)

أذهب الباس ، رب الناس ، إشف وأنت الشافي لاشفاء إلا شفاء لايُغادر سقماُ


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (18 مارس 2007)

ربنا يشفي كل مريض


----------



## Eng.Amr H (19 مارس 2007)

بإذن الله يقوم بالسلامة


----------

